# Sail Boat



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Am I the only one who has a sail boat? It is set up for 12 volt and the batteries can be recharged by wind or solar. I have a propane stove and oven on it. I can heat it with a candle lantern or by starting the diesel for a few minutes. It carries 60 gallons of water and has plenty of storage space. I can also fish off of it or put crab traps under it. I can take it almost anywhere in the world and at 30' my wife and I are quite comfortable on it. You can find one for a few thousand.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I get sea sick so no boat for me. Last time I sailed I lost 30 pounds in two weeks and took a third week to recover on land. If you're good on the boat then rock on!


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't have a sailboat anymore, but they are great way to be self-sufficient and mobile. It helps to have your boat on a waterway with access to the ocean or intercoastal and to have a sufficient boat for any long range adventure that may be needed.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If you live on the great lakes like I do it would be awesome. You could sail the St. Lawrence all the way out to the ocean if you wanted to.


----------



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I had a sail boat, or a boat of any kind really. Used to have a nice little pontoon boat that I liked taking out on the lake but had to sell it a few years back. 
How often do you guys go sailing?


----------



## Ramkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

No, never a sailor(ette). I tried learning as a kid ... but the bar thingy kept clunking me in the head. 

I like canoeing and tour kayaking. Matter of fact, my husband and I are starting to look around at kayaks for long-distance paddling.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm just about to do a practical course on how to sail and navigate. Lots of cheap sailing boats over in the UK too. I think a lot of people are selling them because they're feeling the recession but personally I think it makes good sense to have a bug out vehicle which doubles up as a leisure time activity 

JC


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd say a boat would be a great investment. In the U.K. do the harbors freeze solid in the winter or can you sail all year round? In Canada the boats all come out of the water in winter.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

*Navigation Course*



Justin Case said:


> I'm just about to do a practical course on how to sail and navigate. Lots of cheap sailing boats over in the UK too. I think a lot of people are selling them because they're feeling the recession but personally I think it makes good sense to have a bug out vehicle which doubles up as a leisure time activity
> 
> JC


The local Power Squadron in you area will offer a free intro course on navigation and seamanship. The first course is free, then they hope you will continue on up to celestial navigation. There are power squadron chapters about every where there is navigable water in the USA.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

*Boat Search*



red said:


> I wish I had a sail boat, or a boat of any kind really. Used to have a nice little pontoon boat that I liked taking out on the lake but had to sell it a few years back.
> How often do you guys go sailing?


 I go sailing every weekend and as many week days as possible in the summer. (Starting this weekend) The season ends for me the tirst week in December. I am the last out so I am by the lift and have to be the first in. When the weather is bad I hang out and do projects on the boat. I think the best way to find a boat is to go Boattrader.com and look there. You can also look in the loacl boat yards. I'm a bottom feeder and see alot of interesting project boats there. I also see sailboats on trailers in peoples yards out in the country side. I would imagine most of them are for sale.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Eventually you get hit enough times that you quit getting hit, the school of hard knocks


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hard Knocks*



Ramkitten said:


> No, never a sailor(ette). I tried learning as a kid ... but the bar thingy kept clunking me in the head.
> 
> I like canoeing and tour kayaking. Matter of fact, my husband and I are starting to look around at kayaks for long-distance paddling.


Eventually you get hit in the head enough that you quit getting hit in the head, the school of hard knocks


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

No boat here, no large bodies of water around me for anything more than a canoe

I have seen some really nice boats and think they would be wonderful in certain areas such as large lakes or even the great lakes, but I think in a real SHTF situation pirates will become a huge issue and you will be a sitting duck and if you fight back they will just sink your boat and then you will be $hit out of luck. 

I went on a nice small sailboat many years ago and it was really nice, then I have also been on a large private boat and let me say it had everything you could ever need or want.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Just did what is probably my last sail of the season yesterday, took the boat to haul out yard. It will come out the first weekend in December. I have my maintenance list and will begin getting it ready for launch next spring. I am always the last out so I can be the first in. :2thumb:


----------

